# Black 92/stainless barrel



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I bought an extra stainless barrel last month - and I got a locking block kit in today. Put it together, and U can see the results below.

actually - I've carried this beretta, and its a bit worn. I'm actually keeping this barrel setup for the next Beretta I buy (either an M9, M9A1, Vertec or a 92SDG - depending one what I can dig up at gun shows). But, I just put it in for a minute to see what it looked like.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Very innovative, you came up with your own design.. My 92FS has a black frame and none glare finish slide and barrel..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jimmy said:


> Very innovative, you came up with your own design.. My 92FS has a black frame and none glare finish slide and barrel..


One thing I've always hated on an all black Beretta - the finish wears pretty quickly on the barrel - and with an open slide design - U see it (you do not with other guns, because the slide covers the barrel when the slide is closed).

The stainless Beretta barrels wear much less.

But, I don't care for the stainless slide and barrel on an all black frame. and, all Inox Berettas don't appeal to me as much as the black ones... So, I came up with a mix I like...


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Today I practiced with it for my Bowling pin match due next week


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

A stainless trigger and hammer would really set it off


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I am out of money now..but I like your suggestions, may be in a coupe of months when the situation allows..How much roughly would it cost? Any ideas..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

cruzthepug said:


> A stainless trigger and hammer would really set it off


I've seen pics of that type of setup - but that isn't my thing. I know everyone has their preferences, though. I like all black with just the barrel in stainless.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like a very nice combo to me.


----------

